# Sify Broadband Discussion



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

Lets discuss about Sify Broadband. Availability is over 200 cities, so quiet impressive. How are its services?  Post your reviews here.


----------



## nseries73 (May 26, 2013)

Dude u using sify bb


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

Planning to subscribe because in the location (Valsad, Gujarat) , only BSNL, Quest(local bb company), Sify are available.


----------



## nseries73 (May 27, 2013)

Kk................


----------



## theterminator (Sep 8, 2014)

anybody using Sify broadband regularly?


----------

